# 20g long and 40g breeder filtration



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

I am looking to start a 20g long crystal tank and I am going to upgrade my 40g breeders filtration. So this is a 2 part question! 

One:

For my 20g, it will be my first serious crystal tank. I am looking to breed, if this project works out, I will be adding 2 40g breeder tanks to this.

I am wondering how I should go about filtering this. This is my current thought.

Setup:

20g long with glass lid, low light (1 flourescent tube t8 lighting)
ADA new amazonia soil, 2" layer of substrate.
Heated to about 74f
1 3" Poret sponge filter
2213 Eheim filter with bioball media or lava rock.

Should I use a 2213 or 2215 Eheim? I read all over people saying 1 sponge is enough, and some people saying they use 2 ehiem 2213, so I am unsure which path to take.

Part 2:

my 40g breeders are currently just neo tanks. 

I feel I am under filtering these as my survival rates of babies is low, I am having the odd die off also. I am using 1 5" poret sponge, a dual ebay 3$ sponge filter and a aqua clear 30 with lavarock and filter floss.

I have a 1.5" layer of eco complete and moon sand mixxed. lots of crypt plants. 

The tanks only have like 30 shrimp and a pair of bristlenose in them. 

Should I use an Ehiem 2213, 2215 or 2217 on each of these tanks? I will replace the aqua clear with these.

Thank you for any help!


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

I wouldn't use canisters for shrimp tanks. No matter the pre filter they always seem to get by. For a 40 gallon use 2 or 3 5" poret filters. 2 should be enough though


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

You may want to consider going without a heater. These shrimp usually prefer cooler water and I've heard more problems than solutions coming from heaters used in shrimp tanks.

Check out the shrimp tanks of large scale breeders for ideas of filtration. Most commonly I've seen undergravel and sponge filters used.

Shrimplet survival can be due to so many factors, but here's a guide I found useful http://www.shrimpydaddy.com/pages/how-to-analyse-low-shrimplet-survival-rate


----------



## Kurobom (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm in the process if planning for a 30 gallon breeding tank too. After seeing supershrimp's pics of 20 gallon long tanks with an HMF, I'm tempted to go that route. Guys like jumpsmasher, bostoneric, and mayphly on Shrimpspot seem to have good results with HMF too. I may add in a UGF as well as my current tank has one and seems to work well with the HOB on it.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Thanks all for input! I am going to go the HFM filter route too, once I can find the money to shell out because of the exchange rate and shipping being so expensive!


----------



## Kurobom (Jan 25, 2016)

Angelfins in Guelph has them too. I'm probably going to get the poret foam and jetlifter there!


----------



## shrimplife (Jul 16, 2016)

I personally just use two sponge filters and that does the trick just fine. My shrimp breed prolifically and without any issues. I think water quality, and parmeters is really most important and biofilm for baby shrimp.

Good luck!


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

i breed guppies and hold BNP in my 40 breeder. I run only one sponge filter (seapora 60 i think?) and it seems fine. granted i do water changes once every 4 days but params are good. I think it may have to do with the amount fo plants in it lol


----------

